# Movie House



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Hi Guys,

I thought that I would share a HO scale model house that I have just finished.
It is scratch built from Evergreen styrene with laser cut paper for the roof shingles and Kibri brick sheet for the brick work.








It is a very famous movie house and it most notably appeared in a 1960's TV sitcom.
It is still on the Warner Bros Ranch and is often seen at the end of the street from the front of the Heck house in The Middle.

So have a guess and see if you can tell me the name of the 60's sitcom. Just a New Years quiz... With no prizes... Sorry!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Bewitched - the Camaro being a bit of a giveaway...


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

StarCruiser said:


> Bewitched - the Camaro being a bit of a giveaway...


StarCruiser, You are the Man!! Spot on with your guess. I thought it would take quite a few guesses to come up with the correct answer.
It is The Bewitched House AKA 1164 Morning Glory Circle. Well done!
Please have a virtual Chocolate Fish as a prize. (A classic New Zealand candy. Chocolate coated marshmallow.)


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

YUM! I love virtual chocolate! (It doesn't go to the belly so bad!)


----------



## Gary Elgin (Aug 18, 2020)

Alien said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought that I would share a HO scale model house that I have just finished.
> It is scratch built from Evergreen styrene with laser cut paper for the roof shingles and Kibri brick sheet for the brick work.
> ...


this is brilliant! Have you done any other TV homes? I ask because Tony Dow, the actor who played "Wally" on Leave it to Beaver posted a picture of a scale model of his TV home wanting to know who made it.


----------



## Sheryl in RI (Aug 18, 2020)

Gary Elgin said:


> this is brilliant! Have you done any other TV homes? I ask because Tony Dow, the actor who played "Wally" on Leave it to Beaver posted a picture of a scale model of his TV home wanting to know who made it.
> View attachment 309709


I was just coming here to post the same thing!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Hi Gary and Sheryl,

Sadly the Leave it to Beaver house is not mine. It looks like a fantastic model, I am jealous!
Leave it to Beaver never made it to New Zealand TV back in the day so it is not one that I would build as I have no fond memories.

I have built the Moebius kit of the Munster mansion and I have a partially completed scratch built house from the Pixar movie Up. (That has been waiting for completion for too long.)
I have unbuilt kits of the Adams Family house and the Psycho house in my stash too.

I have always liked the Bewitched house and I found Adam Jones's wonderful website 1164 Morning Glory Circle devoted to the house. It has a set of plans that made my building of the model much easier. (I love it when I don't have to draw the plans.)
Below is a scratch build of a store front in HO scale. The store was seen in a series of family TV movies that a friend of mine really liked. She even got to visit it, and some other locations, on a trip to Canada. So I built her a little model of it.




  








ShopFront.jpg




__
Alien


__
Aug 18, 2020







If anyone can guess what show this is from I would be really impressed..

I would also like to build a model of the I Dream of Jeannie house at some stage. (Actually a few metres down the street from the Bewitched house on the Warner Brothers Ranch.)

Stay safe from Covid.


----------



## Gary Elgin (Aug 18, 2020)

Alien said:


> Hi Gary and Sheryl,
> 
> Sadly the Leave it to Beaver house is not mine. It looks like a fantastic model, I am jealous!
> Leave it to Beaver never made it to New Zealand TV back in the day so it is not one that I would build as I have no fond memories.
> ...


That's alright then. I appreciate your reply. Great work you do regardless.


----------

